# gonna start a new company



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a bunch of screw bags from work. want to line them with latex and make them into a travel style pocket pussy gonna try and be a sponsor here. screwbag.com who want to rep for me.


----------



## independent (Aug 7, 2016)

Im in.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

independent said:


> Im in.


you will be required to post labs


----------



## charley (Aug 7, 2016)

...I want in, & just in time for Christmas ......


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 7, 2016)

charley said:


> ...I want in, & just in time for Christmas ......


lolz, thats hideous


----------



## Watson (Aug 7, 2016)

put me down for 45 bags....don't ask!


----------

